# 10-15 minute warm up time rule.



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Question.

I have a PID'd classic so I know (roughly) the temperature of the boiler. It usually only takes 3-4 minutes to get up to the set brewing temperature of 93°c.

I've seen a lot of mention about letting the machine warm up. Some people say to leave it for 10-15 minutes before pulling a shot. Some even say to leave it as long as 30 minutes.

What is the reason for this?

If I know the boiler is at 93°C which is the brew temp I want. What's stopping me from using it right after it gets to that point? What would I gain from leaving it so much longer?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Leaving it on for 15 mins will ensure that the group and the attached PF will also get up to a stable temperature.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The sensor is located in the aluminium right next to the heating element, it is not measuring water temperature! Time is needed to hear the water inside the boiler, the group head and also the portafilter, then you can get a stable temperature for extraction.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Do you see a difference when you try to pull a shot after 3 minutes and after 15? On my classic the difference is huge so I've learnt my lesson the hard way. Now, however impatient I am to get a coffee, I let the whole machine warm up properly before I start grinding.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

I have mine on a timer comes on 20 mins before the alarm wakes me up and really happy with it saves having to wait for that first cup


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

robti said:


> I have mine on a timer comes on 20 mins before the alarm wakes me up and really happy with it saves having to wait for that first cup


That's a good idea,


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I miss-read the title and thought it said

"







*10-15 minute wake up time rule.*"

Which in my case is about right...









In my defence I now need reading glasses and hadn't put them on


----------

